# Sunday Special - Either/Or



## luckytrim (Oct 25, 2020)

Sunday Special - Either / Or


1. The lead singer/guitarist of Ten Years After passed away in  March 2013.
Who was this successful musician?
  a. – Mick Taylor
  b. – Alvin Lee
2. Which sporting Designer Label shares its name with a  British winner of
Wimbledon?
  a. - Fred Perry
  b. - Andy Murray
3. Who was Ankhsunamun?
  a. - The wife of Tutankhamen
  b. - The wife of Ramses the Great
4. What is the smallest (in area) landlocked country in  Africa?
  a. - Swaziland
  b. - Rwanda
5. Which city do Arabs call Dar-El-Bida?
  a. - Casablanca
  b. - Jerusalem
6. Which TV sitcom had several seasons of episodes titled  after songs of the
era?
  a. - Friends
  b. - That '70s Show
7. The word for which musical instrument comes from the  Spanish for
chestnut?
  a. - Conga Drum
  b. - Castanet
8. What happened in New York City on December 8,  1980?
  a. - John Lennon Murdered
  b. - Muhammad Ali's last fight
9. Perhaps you may like to think twice before trying  artificial vanilla at
any time. From where on which animal is it sometimes  produced?
  a. - From the Feces of Rabbits
  b. - From the anal Glands of Beavers
10. From which wood was the traditional English archers  longbow made?
  a. - Willow
  b. - Yew
11. How did John Wayne acquire the nickname  "Duke"?
  a. - Roy Rogers was "King" of the Cowboys, so John Huston  nicknamed him
the "Duke" of the Cowboys
  b. - Duke was his family dog when he was young. He loved the  dog so much,
he adapted the name as his own.
12. Definition - IMPUDENT...
  a. - Saucy
  b. - Mousey
13. David Hockney is an influential British artist. One  subject of his MANY
pop art paintings portray what?
  a. - Trash Cans
  b. - Swimming Pools
14. In 2016, four new chemical elements received their  official names. Which
of these two was the only one named for a  country?
  a. - Nihonium
  b. - Oganesson
15. Of the many alien species said to be living on earth, one  such is the
Flatwoods Monster from West Virginia. What is unique about its  head?
  a. - It is spade-shaped
  b. - It looks exactly like Mickey Mouse
16. What is the difference between a nautical mile (NM) and a  land mile?
  a. -  a NM is slightly longer
  b. -  a NM is slightly shorter
17. What is America's oldest military medal?
  a. -  The Congressional Medal of Honor
  b. - The Purple Heart
18. We know that Sandy Cheeks from "SpongeBob SquarePants"  lives in a dome,
but what structure is the place within the dome she actively  lives in?
  a. - a Conch Shell
  b. - a Tree House
19. In the book "Roots" by author Alex Haley, what was Kunta  Kinte's slave 
name?
  a. - George
  b. - Toby
20. - What was the pen name of Charles Dickens?
  a. - Boz
  b. - Bos
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - a
3. - a
4. - a
5. - a
6. - b
7. - b
8. - a
9. - b
10. - a
11. - b
12. - a
13. - b
14. - a  -  Japan in Japanese (Nihon)
15. - a
16. - a
17. - b
18. - b
19. - b
20. - a


----------

